# Benadryl



## Welchsboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Or, more specifically, Diphenhydramine HCL. It is generally considered to be one of the safest drugs you can take, people have taken 100x the recommended dose and not seen any significant long-term effects.

That said, I found a website with an interesting idea,

http://www.grupocompostela.org/article/how-to-cure-any-phobia-without-prescription-drugs-or-therapy

Taking Benadryl does seem to take the edge off of my social anxiety, the past few days I've begun to open up more to people and not be afraid of asking questions/favors and being assertive. I'm still shy though.

Antihistamines like Diphenhydramine HCL and Chlorpheniramine maleate have been claimed to be mild SSRI's.

The only downside I've experienced so far is that I'm a little more drowsy during the day. My sleep has improved.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Since I havent told anyone about my social anxiety the only thing I can take is Benadryl. And I liked my results from taking it.

It makes me very tired and gives me a feeling of not caring what others think about me. It works very well with my social anxiety.

Only problem is two things. It makes me very tired. When I get home from school EVERY single time I fall asleep on my couch after school no matter how much sleep I got last night. The second problem is that I became tolerant to it VERY quickly. 

I suggest only taking it when you have a presentation or something that you know is coming up. 

It worked good for me so I would suggest trying it.

If anyone has any other over the counter drugs that they take for SA please message me.


----------



## Welchsboy (Dec 8, 2003)

That's weird, I used to take it for about a year back when I was in college around 21-22 years old, but never developed a tolerance to it. It DID cause about 1-2 days rebound insomnia but I had no other withdrawal symptoms. 

I guess the important thing to note is that everyone will react differently to the same medication.


----------



## Welchsboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Well, I tried combining a 50mg dose of benadryl with 1G of tryptophan, and 600 mg of acetyl l tyrosine 30 minutes before I went to sleep, the effects I got were astounding. 

I did not notice any effect for the first few days, but after it seemed that I started to develop more confidence and my SA almost completely dissappeared. All of my normal negative thoughts were immediately shot down by automatic positive thoughts, and I was able to talk loudly and confidently. I also seemed to develop a more passionate faith in God and Christianity, which was the weirdest to me, since I had struggled with God's existence all my life. Anyway it's impossible to know if this meager combination of supplements and meds is actually the cause of my change in behavior, I had worked extensively on CBT before this also so it muddies stuff up a bit.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

When I take benadryl, I either:

1) become too tired to function
or
2) build up a tolerance, and then the benadryl won't do anything except make my allergies go away. Which is good, I guess, since that's what I want it to do.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

i taken benadryl for allergies and sinus and i have noticed that i been less anxious on them days, i wouldn't take it everyday though


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've also noticed this. I take it sometimes to sleep, and the next morning, I feel really content and relaxed.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

This makes me so sleepy. I only had taken it when I had an allergic reaction. I didn't notice if it helped with my SA.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

^ yeah it does makes you very sleepy, i always find myself falling to sleep in class when i take it


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I took if for about two weeks a few years ago for work. It seemed to help. I don't remember why I stopped taking it. I think I ran out or something. Good article, btw, I need to remember to try that sometime.


----------



## mo1979 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Thinking of taking Benadryl?*

I am thinking of taking benadryl, could someone tell me what is the best dose to take for my anxiety which is very severe at the moment.


----------

